# Homebrew News - Competition entries



## Psyfira (Jul 29, 2007)

Hm, anyone else think that grouping entries for homebrew competitions in a single news entry would be a good idea?  

Don't get me wrong I think they're worth the coverage, but because they're mostly unknown applications you have to click on every single one individually just to find out what it is, and could easily miss something good in the instant flood of posts. It also fills the list in the news items box on the frontpage up, pushing other applications off the bottom of the list (including other entries) before you even notice they're there. (Mine's set to 10 entries but I don't remember what the default is). Finally it would draw more attention back to the competition itself, rather than just the end products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thoughts?


----------



## mikagami (Jul 29, 2007)

I agree, it's quite annoying having to go through all the topics for one competition.


----------



## kellyan95 (Jul 29, 2007)

Agreed


----------



## lagman (Jul 29, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea but this doesn't happen often enough to really bother me.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 29, 2007)

Problem is, each homebrew should get its time to shine to credit the author for their work. Also, if people start discussing each piece of homebrew in one big thread and there are several entries then things are going to get messy.

We appreciate your points and will consider them. I'm sure something can be worked out. Fortunately as lagman said this is rarely going to happen anyway.


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 31, 2007)

Valid point. Alternate ideas:
a) make a single news post with comments locked, which spiders off to individual threads for each entry
or
b) adding a short hint of what each one is into the newspost titles, like "game", "browser", "text editor", etc

I just find reading each one individually to be a very detatched way of viewing these applications, it promotes "just grab the prog and run" and puts little emphasis on the developers or the story behind the application's creation (how good or complete a program is before release takes on a very different meaning when you're working to a deadline).

As for happening rarely, this is the second time this month. Maybe this is the season for homebrew competitions, I don't know much about them and GBATemp's only recently started covering them so I really couldn't say.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> b) adding a short hint of what each one is into the newspost titles, like "game", "browser", "text editor", etc


I like this idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try to do something like this or similar.


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 4, 2007)

Love it, thanks guys


----------



## jesterscourt (Aug 4, 2007)

At least from the DEV-FR.ORG Competition, this has already been done for you...

Here are all the homebrew GAMES with screenshots:
http://www.dev-fr.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=...tion=compogames
Here are all the homebrew APPLICATIONS with screenshots:
http://www.dev-fr.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=...ction=compoapps


----------

